

Probability Theory With Applications in Science and Engineering - b-man
http://bayes.wustl.edu/etj/science.pdf.html

======
T_S_
The chapter on the entropy principal is very illuminating. Chapter 10 I think.
People forget the link to the combinatorial basis of entropy.

